

Summer interns realized how crappy their code was - Sandvand
http://www.schibsted.pl/2015/09/summer-interns-realized-how-crappy-their-code-was/

======
amadeusw
I thought this is an Onion headline! Does this company seriously want people
to come work for them after posting this?

I guess as a western company are in high praise and demand in Poland and can
afford looking down at people like this.

~~~
Sandvand
Looking down at people? What part of the article gives you that impression?
That was certainly not the intention.

